# Stay home or work when your sick.



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I always went to work anyway and over did it. Last few years I try to make a point of resting for a day or two. It seems to help. The Doc's might have something!:notworthy


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

When I was still in the field I would work when sick unless my work reflected it. A simple cold would last for a week or two because I never gave myself time to heal. It is hard to put customer service on hold.

Now that I am not in the field much, I am mr. mom when the kids get sick. Spent the last two days with my 6 month old having as much fun as I can have with a sick kid. Wipe the eyes, wipe the nose, wipe the mouth, wipe the bum, fix a bottle, and start the process over again.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You could go on in and pass your current disease to everyone else on the job. Construction is a hands-on business and that is the most prevelent way to spread colds and flu's.

Working with symptom relievers coursing through your brain is not the best idea either, many have cumulative effects. NyQuil can really get to me after just a few days use. 

I stay home for these reasons.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

If I am sick, I usually just sleep for a couple more hours and I feel better. I don't know if I am less sick, i feel like it, so i go to work. I might be spreading germs.


----------



## GregWerner (Dec 19, 2006)

Most of the time I go to work, unless its the flu or something else that will screw up my production rates then its better off to stay home.


----------

